# Tell Me what you Think



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

This is not my car but my car is the same color..so tell me what you think about the car as a possiblity for me to go in this direction...If you are 30 or over please dont give your opinion because i know what you will say already..haha (i got the pics from a local rim shop) to get ideas for my car....




























:dunno:


----------



## LBEEZIE (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm thirty, and I think the rims a sweet. Who makes them? Don't worry about those that frown, their probably hate'n...Set yourself apart


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm over 30, but I have to ask...

You can't be serious?


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

I am 36 and have to say i do not like them. You are driving a BMW 7 series, not a Chrylser 300C.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I'm over 30, but I have to ask...
> 
> You can't be serious?


Actually I am serious not to call you old or something but usually people over 30 dont like anything thats a lil different...But im 20 and think alot different..


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> I am 36 and have to say i do not like them. You are driving a BMW 7 series, not a Chrylser 300C.


exactly why i didnt want over 30s opinion but looking for people around my age since we tend to think a lil differently


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

LBEEZIE said:


> I'm thirty, and I think the rims a sweet. Who makes them? Don't worry about those that frown, their probably hate'n...Set yourself apart


Thanks i Def. want to get 22s im just trying to figure out what will look the best on the car...i hate alloys and body kits so thats out for me... so i most likely will go with chrome and those rims are by hipnotic


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

here's my 2 cents:

I feel that the "dinner plate face" look of those types of rims should be reserved for mercedes. The rims in the pic look dangerously close to being Lorinser, Lowenhart, or OZ knockoffs. Rims that have a large surface area of chrome like that look best on big body 
S500's and more sqaure older body E and C classes. BMW cars need a web mesh or 'spokey' rim with a deep lip.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-M...ewItemQQcategoryZ66486QQitemZ8036396384QQrdZ1


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> here's my 2 cents:
> 
> I feel that the "dinner plate face" look of those types of rims should be reserved for mercedes. The rims in the pic look dangerously close to being Lorinser, Lowenhart, or OZ knockoffs. Rims that have a large surface area of chrome like that look best on big body
> S500's and more sqaure older body E and C classes. BMW cars need a web mesh or 'spokey' rim with a deep lip.
> ...


i under stand what you are saying and ive looked at both type of rims..and ive noticed that the spoke type rims expose to much of the brakes and stuff..i actually want something with a deep lip but not something that exposes everything underneath...
I might Go with these MHT Mantara's in size 22"


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

kato23 said:


> Actually I am serious not to call you old or something but usually people over 30 dont like anything thats a lil different...But im 20 and think alot different..


I respect that.


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

how about these


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm 22, and I just want to make the point that you gotta love the fact that you said "do not post if you are over 30" and 30+ still post. HAHA. I'm not too crazy about the rims. But thats my opinion. I'm more conservative though when it comes to my cars.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

age aint nuthin but a number.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am not under 30, but regardless of wheel I would not drive a 7 unless I was at least 60 years old.

Dinner plate wheels do not look good on any bimmer. Don't go cheap on the 7, buy a decent set of wheels.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

you could always get the the spokey rims or rims that expose alot of brake rotor, then pick up a Brembo big brake kit;I'd do lback or silver instead or red calipers though. Then you would silence those on this board who would clown on u for sacraficing performance by getting bigger, heavier wheels


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Dayyum Dogg,*

Whats with cuttin out the peeps who are the majority on this killa site Hommes? 
Sheeet, chill and be cool brotha. These dawgs in here are witcha man.
Do what YOU want with your pimpin ride and enjoy......
Peace


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 3, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Actually I am serious not to call you old or something but usually people over 30 dont like anything thats a lil different...But im 20 and think alot different..


Heck, I am not 20 but my blinged out 6 series gets made fun of all the time on the 6 subforum but thats fine I post for those who like aggresive modified cars.
Something a 40somethin would not get caught driving.
:bigpimp:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BruceWayne said:


> Heck, I am not 20 but my blinged out 6 series gets made fun of all the time on the 6 subforum but thats fine I post for those who like aggresive modified cars.
> Something a 40somethin would not get caught driving.
> :bigpimp:


lol well i know how ya feel but to each his own...im not a racer so i could careless about going faster so ill leave that to that type of person..I like big cars with big rims...thats just my taste...And now that i have seen tons of 7's im def think im gonna go with these rims.










and tinted windows and maybe some headrests tvs..and i think that will do it...I will draw some attention and have a car im proud of...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

325ic a beer said:


> Whats with cuttin out the peeps who are the majority on this killa site Hommes?
> Sheeet, chill and be cool brotha. These dawgs in here are witcha man.
> Do what YOU want with your pimpin ride and enjoy......
> Peace


I wasnt cuttin anyone out..i just wanted a younger crowds opinion thats all


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> I am not under 30, but regardless of wheel I would not drive a 7 unless I was at least 60 years old.
> 
> Dinner plate wheels do not look good on any bimmer. Don't go cheap on the 7, buy a decent set of wheels.


Well Im glad that you wont drive a 7 that leaves more room on the road for people like me...I am not looking for a sports car...Ill leave that to someone else


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> This is not my car but my car is the same color..so tell me what you think about the car as a possiblity for me to go in this direction...If you are 30 or over please dont give your opinion because i know what you will say already..haha (i got the pics from a local rim shop) to get ideas for my car....


i am under 30 and i think that is ugly. in fact, it is not enough chrome. maybe you can spend some money and get the whole car chromed? can you imagine how cool your car would look if it was all chrome? that trully would be different. chrome rims? lots of people have them - that is not so different.

or better yet, dip yourself in chrome. can you imagine? you would be THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET - that trully is different. that will show all those 30+ year old farts who dont like to think different.

on the other hand, you could take the money you'd spend on rims and invest it or something... or save the money and buy a new car instead of used... and before you ask: no, chrome rims are not a good investment  but maybe i am saying that because i will be 30 this year.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> i am under 30 and i think that is ugly. in fact, it is not enough chrome. maybe you can spend some money and get the whole car chromed? can you imagine how cool your car would look if it was all chrome? that trully would be different. chrome rims? lots of people have them - that is not so different.
> 
> or better yet, dip yourself in chrome. can you imagine? you would be THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET - that trully is different. that will show all those 30+ year old farts who dont like to think different.
> 
> on the other hand, you could take the money you'd spend on rims and invest it or something... or save the money and buy a new car instead of used... and before you ask: no, chrome rims are not a good investment  but maybe i am saying that because i will be 30 this year.


I think he is jacking with you folks. I would be surprised at any 20 year old with a 7 series unless they were a drug runner. Most young kids want sports cars, but not some big honkin 7 series.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> I am not under 30, but regardless of wheel I would not drive a 7 unless I was at least 60 years old.
> 
> Dinner plate wheels do not look good on any bimmer. Don't go cheap on the 7, buy a decent set of wheels.


oh yeah? and i would not drive a 6er unless i was 280 year old! take that!


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> here's my 2 cents:
> 
> I feel that the "dinner plate face" look of those types of rims should be reserved for mercedes. The rims in the pic look dangerously close to being Lorinser, Lowenhart, or OZ knockoffs. Rims that have a large surface area of chrome like that look best on big body
> S500's and more sqaure older body E and C classes. BMW cars need a web mesh or 'spokey' rim with a deep lip.
> ...


agree 100%


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> I will draw some attention


aha! so this is what its all about! attention. there i was thinking you are getting big wheels to improve handling or understeer or ride quality. nope. its all about getting attention. just curios (and please dont take it the wrong way, but i ask everybody with pimping car this): did your parents not give enough attention to you when you were a kid?


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> I think he is jacking with you folks. I would be surprised at any 20 year old with a 7 series unless they were a drug runner. Most young kids want sports cars, but not some big honkin 7 series.


actually i was into 7 series even when i was 18 years old.

but... given how cheap 2002 745s are these days (you can find one for 30K), anybody and their brother can get one. that is one of the reasons i got a 750 - because the market was flooded with 745s. and when i was in my early 20s, i could easily afford a 30-40K used car. without having anything to do with drugs.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> i am under 30 and i think that is ugly. in fact, it is not enough chrome. maybe you can spend some money and get the whole car chromed? can you imagine how cool your car would look if it was all chrome? that trully would be different. chrome rims? lots of people have them - that is not so different.
> 
> or better yet, dip yourself in chrome. can you imagine? you would be THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET - that trully is different. that will show all those 30+ year old farts who dont like to think different.
> 
> on the other hand, you could take the money you'd spend on rims and invest it or something... or save the money and buy a new car instead of used... and before you ask: no, chrome rims are not a good investment  but maybe i am saying that because i will be 30 this year.


Well kudos to you..You win the smart ass of the day award....but if chromes rims arent for you..then i guess thats your opinion, but having a smart ass reply about the situation helps me very little.....so just keep it to yourself..i can take constructive criticism fine..but being an ass i cant take


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> I think he is jacking with you folks. I would be surprised at any 20 year old with a 7 series unless they were a drug runner. Most young kids want sports cars, but not some big honkin 7 series.


Well sorry im not drug runner im a successful young website owner....


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> aha! so this is what its all about! attention. there i was thinking you are getting big wheels to improve handling or understeer or ride quality. nope. its all about getting attention. just curios (and please dont take it the wrong way, but i ask everybody with pimping car this): did your parents not give enough attention to you when you were a kid?


Dude you are an idiot...They have car shows for a reason ..and it has little to do with performance and handling quality..its a hobby and alot of people like making cars look very nice and grasping peoples attention...If ever single car magazine, shop, or television show only focused on performance and not looks..this industry would be full of fast ugly cars...so please take this the wrong way...I like big flashy cars with tvs, big rims..suicide doors...wild and crazy paint jobs...custom interiors..custom trunks..loud music..and the whole nine yards....so you focus on what you like..and ill focus on what i like..all i asked for was an opinion that i could actually use...not just a bunch of smart remarks...how about saying something simple like nah i dont really like that style of rim..or maybe you should go with something like this.....


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> actually i was into 7 series even when i was 18 years old.
> 
> but... given how cheap 2002 745s are these days (you can find one for 30K), anybody and their brother can get one. that is one of the reasons i got a 750 - because the market was flooded with 745s. and when i was in my early 20s, i could easily afford a 30-40K used car. without having anything to do with drugs.


well i dont see alot of 745li's around here and i didnt pay 30k for mine...more like 55 but no matter because im getting a 760 in about 3 weeks anyway..well whenever me bmw dealer can locate a black one for me..


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> well i dont see alot of 745li's around here and i didnt pay 30k for mine...more like 55 but no matter because im getting a 760 in about 3 weeks anyway..well whenever me bmw dealer can locate a black one for me..


you paid 55? sorry, you got taken. my '03 745Li fully loaded was a 47K trade in at the dealer 6 months ago when my 750 came in.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Well kudos to you..You win the smart ass of the day award...


YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Well sorry im not drug runner im a successful young website owner....


i saw your website. i never heard of it. what makes it successful? the one i work on is successful. maybe you heard of it: www.yahoo.com?


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Dude you are an idiot...They have car shows for a reason ..and it has little to do with performance and handling quality..its a hobby and alot of people like making cars look very nice and grasping peoples attention...If ever single car magazine, shop, or television show only focused on performance and not looks..this industry would be full of fast ugly cars...so please take this the wrong way...I like big flashy cars with tvs, big rims..suicide doors...wild and crazy paint jobs...custom interiors..custom trunks..loud music..and the whole nine yards....


when i was your age, i did too. i had a '65 mercury montclair lowrider in highschool. trust me, you'll grow out of it.



kato23 said:


> how about saying something simple like nah i dont really like that style of rim..or maybe you should go with something like this.....


ok fine. here is what i'd want to see if you had to bling bling:

http://www.g-power.de/gpower.php?z1=5&sub1=BMW+7er+E65
http://www.hartge.de/html/wheels.html (classic series in 22")
or hamman Anniversary-II 22: http://hamann-motorsport.com/index_start_en.php


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> well i dont see alot of 745li's around here and i didnt pay 30k for mine...more like 55 but no matter because im getting a 760 in about 3 weeks anyway..well whenever me bmw dealer can locate a black one for me..


you not allowed to drive a 760 if you live with your parents


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yan's posts usually bring out the bad side of people. He doesnt know how to constructively criticize, and the way he talks is very condescending, whether he realizes it or not. He fails to realize the simple idea of "different strokes for different folks" or more simply, "to each his own". Above all, sometimes he just doesnt know when to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Above all, sometimes he just doesnt know when to keep his mouth shut.


i am sorry. i must be on the wrong site. is this the chinese version of bimmerfest with censorship?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yan_745Li said:


> you paid 55? sorry, you got taken. my '03 745Li fully loaded was a 47K trade in at the dealer 6 months ago when my 750 came in.


55k is reasonable. You traded in your 03 for 47k, do you think the dealer will turn around and sell the car for 47k? A 10k markup on a luxury car is not unheard of. I am willing to bet the dealer relisted your 03 at 52k or more. If anything YOU got taken for trading the car in. Everyone knows that the dealer rapes you on trade ins. You ALWAYS get more if you sell the car yourself to another private party. The ONLY time a dealer is willing to take a hit and give book value or MORE for a trade in is if you are financing a new car from them and they know they will take you in the end on interest OR you are leasing a car from them. Now dont get your panties in a bunch, Im not saying you leased or financed your 06, by the way you talk, Im sure you will say that you cashed it out

FYI: My friend is a buyer for Bensenville Motors in IL and he buys in 02 745's at around 28-32k and the dealership sells them at $43k...that was back in Oct 2005


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yan_745Li said:


> i am sorry. i must be on the wrong site. is this the chinese version of bimmerfest with censorship?


No, it is the "be civil towards, and respectful of others" version.

Everyone can have their own opinions, but not their own facts.

Dont bull**** me yan. I see you over there on the Roadfly E65 forum (a very techinal oriented forum) and you are very civil for the most part. Why? because you know the guys over there are older and wont tolerate your jackass comments. 
Over here on bimmerfest (a Q/A type, show your stuff type forum) though, you talk out of your ass and seem to enjoy pissing people off for no apperent reason

I have never seen anyone provoke you yet. I only see you leave distasteful comments that draw return fire upon you. If you read thru the post it is apparent that the people who did not agree with Kato's taste for rims let him know it respectfully, but also stated they respected that its his money he can do what he wants with it. Then you come in and blatantly and sarcastically put down his ideas and start an arguement:tsk:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> 55k is reasonable. You traded in your 03 for 47k, do you think the dealer will turn around and sell the car for 47k? A 10k markup on a luxury car is not unheard of. I am willing to bet the dealer relisted your 03 at 52k or more. If anything YOU got taken for trading the car in. Everyone knows that the dealer rapes you on trade ins. You ALWAYS get more if you sell the car yourself to another private party.


yes i know. i had my car on craigslist and yahoo classifieds for two months with asking price of 49K or best offer. nobody showed strong interest even when i lowered it to 48K. people just dont buy fifty thousand dollar cars from individuals. maybe has to do with trust. *shrug* anyways, i was fine with a trade-in because i got super sweet deal on my 750 (especially given how i saved money via ED program)



jacksprat said:


> The ONLY time a dealer is willing to take a hit and give book value or MORE for a trade in is if you are financing a new car from them and they know they will take you in the end on interest OR you are leasing a car from them. Now dont get your panties in a bunch, Im not saying you leased or financed your 06, by the way you talk, Im sure you will say that you cashed it out


yep, paid in cash. how did you guess? 



jacksprat said:


> FYI: My friend is a buyer for Bensenville Motors in IL and he buys in 02 745's at around 28-32k and the dealership sells them at $43k...that was back in Oct 2005


yes, like i said - 30K for a 2002. all the used cars i ever got were at below the trade-in value (got a couple of used car dealer friends who would just take me to dealer-only auction where you can find good deals on cars)


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

kato, I think we can help you out with the style that you want while still maintaining some class and quality. I realize that you are a new 7 owner and are new to the aftermarket for these vehicles. Please dont let the local "rim shop" fool you into thinking that "rimz iz rimz" and "22z is 22z" its all the same type stuff...its not. These guys are trying to sell what they have on hand and thats that, I would not propose those wheels for a 7series if you put a gun to my head (lol)

The wheels you posted are not bad because of their appearance, as much as they are for being "lowest common denominator" wheels, meaning they are made to be the biggest, cheapest wheels to fit the most cars (notice they are not staggered and if you put your hand behind those rivets they dont go anywhere).

Trust me, there are ways to have that "deep dish" chrome look that you want, and still have a nice, quality wheel thats custom made for your car.

Here's a few suggestions, they are all custom made 3pc FORGED (lighter weight, stronger, and perfect fitment with large lip sizes).

Hope this helps you out somewhat. Good luck

-Derrick

* 
DONZ SABBATTINI










ZONE 3










ZONE 1










MODULARE M4










MODULARE M2










MODULARE M3










AUTO-COUTURE AGRESS








*


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> kato, I think we can help you out with the style that you want while still maintaining some class and quality. I realize that you are a new 7 owner and are new to the aftermarket for these vehicles. Please dont let the local "rim shop" fool you into thinking that "rimz iz rimz" and "22z is 22z" its all the same type stuff...its not. These guys are trying to sell what they have on hand and thats that, I would not propose those wheels for a 7series if you put a gun to my head (lol)


good point. i wouldn't get anything unless it comes from germany and is made by somebody like hamman or schnitzer or hartge or bmw.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> I see you over there on the Roadfly E65 forum (a very techinal oriented forum) and you are very civil for the most part. Why? because you know the guys over there are older and wont tolerate your jackass comments.


like you said, it is technical oriented forum. when it comes to technical discussion and not bling bling, there is no room for sarcasm or opinions.



jacksprat said:


> you come in and blatantly and sarcastically put down his ideas and start an arguement:tsk:


slow day at work, what can i say... 

i think that whole "dip yourself in chrome" post was funny. no?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> good point. i wouldn't get anything unless it comes from germany and is made by somebody like hamman or schnitzer or hartge or bmw.


Yeah the application specific tuner lines are great but their limited fitments, mostly cast construction, heavier weight and extreme cost kinda turn me off. I think they are kinda more like "braggin rights" type wheels than true enthusiast wheels (there are execptions like the Breyton Vision II lightweight). I think its wild to spend 7-8K on wheels that are not forged, especially on heavy cars like a e65/66 that will be utilizing 30 and 25series tires!!:yikes: 

I like the application specific stuff more for aerodynamics / interior enhancements / etc, where their expertise is REALLY shown!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

do you see anyone in here laughing?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

Kato- the Modulare M2 pic that D2 posted looks very nice


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> you paid 55? sorry, you got taken. my '03 745Li fully loaded was a 47K trade in at the dealer 6 months ago when my 750 came in.


sorry i didnt get taken my car only has 14,000 miles


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Yeah the application specific tuner lines are great but their limited fitments, mostly cast construction, heavier weight and extreme cost kinda turn me off. I think they are kinda more like "braggin rights" type wheels than true enthusiast wheels (there are execptions like the Breyton Vision II lightweight). I think its wild to spend 7-8K on wheels that are not forged, especially on heavy cars like a e65/66 that will be utilizing 30 and 25series tires!!:yikes:
> 
> I like the application specific stuff more for aerodynamics / interior enhancements / etc, where their expertise is REALLY shown!


VERY true. Lorinser for example, a household name for MB modifications, yet their one peice wheels are HEAVY as fak.

If you read my post "new shoes..." my 22inch Asanti wheel package weighs in at less than that of the factory 21" optional wheel package (rims made by Borbet) offered by BMW for the e65/e66. So for anyone thinking that a 22" wheel package adds too much rotational mass for the car's factory brakes to handle, think again.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> kato, I think we can help you out with the style that you want while still maintaining some class and quality. I realize that you are a new 7 owner and are new to the aftermarket for these vehicles. Please dont let the local "rim shop" fool you into thinking that "rimz iz rimz" and "22z is 22z" its all the same type stuff...its not. These guys are trying to sell what they have on hand and thats that, I would not propose those wheels for a 7series if you put a gun to my head (lol)
> 
> The wheels you posted are not bad because of their appearance, as much as they are for being "lowest common denominator" wheels, meaning they are made to be the biggest, cheapest wheels to fit the most cars (notice they are not staggered and if you put your hand behind those rivets they dont go anywhere).
> 
> ...


Hey thanks i asked about the rims..being 5000 less than the Lowenharts that look like it..and he fed me some line about well the rims are the same with lowenhart you are just paying for the name...the lowenharts were 8000 while those hipnotic wheels were only 3000 so i guess i kind of agreed with him..but nothin is set in stone thats why im asking around first..i made a mistake in getting substandard wheels on my grand prix and it caused a ton of problems


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> Kato- the Modulare M2 pic that D2 posted looks very nice


yeah i saw that it does look nice


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

kato23 said:


> Hey thanks i asked about the rims..being 5000 less than the Lowenharts that look like it..and he fed me some line about well the rims are the same with lowenhart you are just paying for the name...the lowenharts were 8000 while those hipnotic wheels were only 3000 so i guess i kind of agreed with him..but nothin is set in stone thats why im asking around first..i made a mistake in getting substandard wheels on my grand prix and it caused a ton of problems


Yeah man, I'm not a fan of retailers that use the "encyclopedia salesman" tactics of telling people ANYTHING to move a set of wheels. Thats funny, you should have said fine, switch the centercaps and sell me the Lowenharts for 3k!! LOL

I'll help you out man, shoot me a email

[email protected]


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Yeah man, I'm not a fan of retailers that use the "encyclopedia salesman" tactics of telling people ANYTHING to move a set of wheels. Thats funny, you should have said fine, switch the centercaps and sell me the Lowenharts for 3k!! LOL
> 
> I'll help you out man, shoot me a email
> 
> [email protected]


lol now that would be funny


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> i am under 30 and i think that is ugly. in fact, it is not enough chrome. maybe you can spend some money and get the whole car chromed? can you imagine how cool your car would look if it was all chrome? that trully would be different. chrome rims? lots of people have them - that is not so different.
> 
> or better yet, dip yourself in chrome. can you imagine? you would be THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET - that trully is different. that will show all those 30+ year old farts who dont like to think different.
> 
> on the other hand, you could take the money you'd spend on rims and invest it or something... or save the money and buy a new car instead of used... and before you ask: no, chrome rims are not a good investment  but maybe i am saying that because i will be 30 this year.


Lets not put investment and car in the same sentence or conversation....They just don't mix....Do your thing.... If we were all alike who would we be....


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> I think he is jacking with you folks. I would be surprised at any 20 year old with a 7 series unless they were a drug runner. Most young kids want sports cars, but not some big honkin 7 series.


I know alot of kids with these types of cars Vipers, 7's, S's....Its a different world now....You don't have to be a drug dealer or 1 million yrs old to own these cars. The 20 something bracket is out there making alot of money.....The right way for the most part.....


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

chowan24 said:


> I know alot of kids with these types of cars Vipers, 7's, S's....Its a different world now....You don't have to be a drug dealer or 1 million yrs old to own these cars. The 20 something bracket is out there making alot of money.....The right way for the most part.....


Yeah its ok that he has no clue but if he looked he would see that my website is the 9312 most visited site on the internet and i make a killing off advertisements

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/?url=freeweblayouts.net

And i know 15 and 16 year olds who own sites and make way more than i do


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Yeah its ok that he has no clue but if he looked he would see that my website is the 9312 most visited site on the internet and i make a killing off advertisements
> 
> http://www.alexa.com/data/details/?url=freeweblayouts.net
> 
> And i know 15 and 16 year olds who own sites and make way more than i do


i can't believe its only 9312th ranked.

its an awesome site, but it can use a few more sponsored links on it to be honest.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

*why do you care what i think?*

why do all of you take things so personally? who gives a sh1t what i think about your wheels or your car or your job or your site or your wife or your college? why is everybody so freaking sensitive these days?

did you think that maybe i am fukcing around and giving people sh1t because they are so easy to get to and get so defensive right away?

ok, ok, i'll stop now. except maybe for that whole animated gif in the signature...


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

wow this car is sweet


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Yeah the application specific tuner lines are great but their limited fitments, mostly cast construction, heavier weight and extreme cost kinda turn me off. I think they are kinda more like "braggin rights" type wheels than true enthusiast wheels (there are execptions like the Breyton Vision II lightweight). I think its wild to spend 7-8K on wheels that are not forged, especially on heavy cars like a e65/66 that will be utilizing 30 and 25series tires!!:yikes:
> 
> I like the application specific stuff more for aerodynamics / interior enhancements / etc, where their expertise is REALLY shown!


You have some very nice rims on your site..i like alot of them..you should make me a deal haha


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

kato23 said:


> You have some very nice rims on your site..i like alot of them..you should make me a deal haha


Thanks alot, sure we can work something out for you, I sent you a PM.:thumbup:


----------



## drivewithskillz (Jan 29, 2006)

kato, you made your purchase yet? anyways, personally i hate all wheels for all cars that look like dinner plates (like the ones in your original picture). my reccomendation would be wheels from germany. hamann anniversary I-22" is a great choice since they're massive 22 inch wheels, alloy finish, one piece forged. the spokes don't show too much brake, but i would reccomend getting a brembo big brake kit anyways. those braks would make your ride safer too. if the anniversary I rims are a bit out of reach (they are after all premium wheels, one piece forged, 22", made in germany), i would reccomend the anniversary II-22" wheels, also made by hamann. those wheels look nearly identical to the anniversary I wheels, except they are split forged (making them cheaper). While you're at it, i would reccomend getting hamann aero bits to finish off the look. hamann makes great spoilers, bumpers, and the like. if hamann isn't to your taste, ac-schnitzer makes great products too. ACS wheels are a lot more open (mostly 5 spoke designs) so you probably won't like them, but its worth looking at them. hartge also makes wheels, but i don't know if they're forged, which may lead to lots of extra weight. thats about all the wheels i can think of at the moment, hope that helps.


----------



## Hamann 6 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 24 and I think you can find better rims. Check out Ashanti rims, there styles blow these rims away. These rims look like some kind of knockoff rims.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yes i put rims on my car awhile ago here go to this linkhttp://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136174


----------



## MEJORI (May 17, 2006)

go with a deeper dish!!!!


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

MEJORI said:


> go with a deeper dish!!!!


 they are already 5in deep in the back why on earth would i go any deeper


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

It look really nice but I'm not a big fan of too much chrome on BMR's


----------



## PCJR (Aug 23, 2006)

yan_745Li said:


> yep, paid in cash. how did you guess?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Perhaps with age you will develop some financial intelligence. One of the primary rules of money is NEVER own a depreciating asset. In other words if it rolls, floats, flys or F**ks, rent it


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*yea?*



chuck92103 said:


> I would be surprised at any 20 year old with a 7 series unless they were a drug runner. Most young kids want sports cars, but not some big honkin 7 series.


:blah: Whatever! This is such a ridiculous perception! :thumbdwn: I am in my early 20's and I drive a brand new 750 and I love it. I can afford one because I am lucky to have the kind of parents that are willing to share their wealth with their own kids. They not only afforded me the means to have this gorgeous car, but also provided me with a rewarding Ivy League education. Hint: no drugs involved! :loco: I get so many compliments for my car from young and old alike. I couldn't help but notice how the valet guys drool over my car when they hand me the keys!


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

The 7 is a classy car, and IMHO "bling bling" chrome rims = cheap (looking, I know some of them cost a fortune), crass and ugly. Not to mention chrome is a flashy way for "baller's" (i.e. posers, idiots, and people who didn't graduate the 3rd grade, exemplified by their "yo dawg" language) to show off poor handling, up badged boats, like an S430 with S600 glued on the back. So, they don't look good on a 7 series. Something brushed steel, black or gunmetal would look immensely better.


----------



## beimerdude (Apr 16, 2006)

*oh and back to the subject...*

I don't think any chrome wheels would look good on a German car let alone a 7 series. I definitely am not a fan of chrome altogether and that also includes any American made automobile. American cars are generally constructed from cheap materials which gives the car a cheap feeling and lack of refinement and also expresses the car's poor design ideas. That is why, in my opinion, American car makers and/ or buyers rush to dress their car in chrome in an attempt to hide the car's design flaws!


----------



## R2dmax (Apr 18, 2005)

kato23 said:


> i under stand what you are saying and ive looked at both type of rims..and ive noticed that the spoke type rims expose to much of the brakes and stuff..i actually want something with a deep lip but not something that exposes everything underneath...
> I might Go with these MHT Mantara's in size 22"


I'm also over 30, but the last wheel looks good. Do a nice 22" stagger. Will still be somewhat classy/sporty since your car is silver


----------

